# epson c88+ printing only blank pages?



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a brand new (bought just a month ago) Epson C88+. I installed it and it printed out test pages just fine.

A few weeks pass and I try to print with it again and it will only print blank pages. I did about 10 nozzle cleaning routines, replaced the ink with fresh cartridges (even though the old ones had plenty of ink) and still no luck.

Anybody had a similar problem? If so, what did you do?

Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

I try to run a small print every few days, I have used simple green & distiled water 50/50 mix, put a few drops on the cleaning station pad. Run a few head cleanings and let sit overnight.

I have had a few drop outs but never nothing printing at all. New printer could have somthing else wrong.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I remember a thread where someone mentioned trying witch hazel..

Here it is:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t7601.html

On my Lenmark printer I had this problem as well, I found a page somewhere in the help file with instructions for cleaning the ink cartridge. Something like, hold a wet cloth (water) over the ink area for 10 seconds, then wipe off. It helped somewhat. Try digging through your help file, you might be able to find something similar.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DTG Printing said:


> For head clogging, you can get some witch hazel (found in the same area of stores as rubbing alcohol). Hold down the ink button and the printer head will move into the center of printer. Unplug the printer, so the head stays in the center. Look to the right where the head used to be and there will be a square with a metal grid. In it, is a sponge. Take the witch hazel and fill up that square until it's full (you can use a syringe or something small to inject the witch hazel). Then plug the printer back in and do a head cleaning. This should get rid of your clogs.


Thanks Jasonda, I'll have to give the witch hazel a try. I wasn't sure if the thing was clogged or if something else might be wrong with it.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Rodney.. you need to run ink through the system more often.. Have you had your heat on at the house? You have kids so I know the answer is yes. take a glass of water and fill it up and let it sit for a few days. It evaprates from the heat in the house. The heads have dried up and are probably clogged. The ink heads on the epson are on the system not like some other brands. Pull your carts out and try Jerry's solution.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

badalou said:


> Rodney.. you need to run ink through the system more often.. Have you had your heat on at the house? You have kids so I know the answer is yes. take a glass of water and fill it up and let it sit for a few days. It evaprates from the heat in the house. The heads have dried up and are probably clogged. The ink heads on the epson are on the system not like some other brands. Pull your carts out and try Jerry's solution.


Ok, I'm no good at pulling stuff apart  Is this where the witch hazel is supposed to go?

Which part is the ink heads?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I have an old Epson all in one that died on me with the ink. I wonder if this trick would work on it?


----------



## printgirl (Dec 30, 2006)

Take out the ink carts. ......get a med. size syringe w/out the needle. Fill syringe half way full of windex and place on the black post(the pointed prongs in print carraige where ink carts sit. ...slowly push plunger of syringe in for 30-45 seconds. This will flush any dried ink out of print head. Do 5 head cleanings back to back. When you do a head cleaning you have the option to print nozzle ck or finish. Click finish and do you head cleanings back to back. Then print nozzle check. You may have to do the head cleanings and nozzle checks a coupke of more times. Same thing happned to my 1280..the lady at Conde walked me through this and told me I needed to run my nozzle checks to keep my printer healthly.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Ok, I'm no good at pulling stuff apart  Is this where the witch hazel is supposed to go?
> 
> Which part is the ink heads?


 yes. Don't over do the liquid.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

this reminds me of "Head Cleaning" for the 2" reels at the recording studio. Dejavu


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rodney,

Here are the instructions for my Lexmark. If the cartridge is similar it might work.

Warning: Huge PDF.  Jump to page 98.

http://www.lexmark.com/publications/pdfs/x63/engui.pdf


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

printgirl said:


> Take out the ink carts. ......get a med. size syringe w/out the needle. Fill syringe half way full of windex and place on the black post(the pointed prongs in print carraige where ink carts sit. ...slowly push plunger of syringe in for 30-45 seconds. This will flush any dried ink out of print head. Do 5 head cleanings back to back. When you do a head cleaning you have the option to print nozzle ck or finish. Click finish and do you head cleanings back to back. Then print nozzle check. You may have to do the head cleanings and nozzle checks a coupke of more times. Same thing happned to my 1280..the lady at Conde walked me through this and told me I needed to run my nozzle checks to keep my printer healthly.


Try the simple green & distilled first. Be patient it will help loosen the clogs. If that did not work then try method above. 

The ink heads are sensitive, to much pressure with a syringe can damage the head.


----------



## printgirl (Dec 30, 2006)

Not, if you slowly push plunger in for 30-45 sec.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Where is the cleaning station pad?


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Where is the cleaning station pad?


See attached thumbnail


----------



## reds (Oct 9, 2006)

After you get the printer working, you may want to close the tray when not in use, it keeps the ink from drying out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification Larry. I'm going to give it a shot today...step by step 



printgirl said:


> Take out the ink carts. ......get a med. size syringe w/out the needle. Fill syringe half way full of windex and place on the black post(the pointed prongs in print carraige where ink carts sit. ...slowly push plunger of syringe in for 30-45 seconds.


Thanks for those detailed instructions as well, Olivia! The "pointed prongs" part clued me into exactly where I should be looking for the syringe method.

I'll report back on what works


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Rodney, did you ever get this to work? Just wondering.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Hey Rodney, did you ever get this to work? Just wondering.


Not yet, I tried the cleaning solution on the pads. I ran about 4 nozzle head cleanings and then the darn black ink tank ran out and it wouldn't run any more cleanings.

So now I have to head to the store and buy more ink so it can be used up for more head cleanings. I don't like this epson right now


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rodney, did you try cleaning the cartridges themselves yet?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney, did you try cleaning the cartridges themselves yet?


Not yet, I got stalled since I ran out of black ink. The most recent cartridges were brand new from the store though, so I don't think they would need to get cleaned.

I wish I wouldn't have thrown my box away, because I'm ready to take this thing back


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hang in there Rodney, it can't get any worse. Keep working on her it will come back to life sooner or later!!!!

These ink jets just don't like to set idle.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Not yet, I got stalled since I ran out of black ink. The most recent cartridges were brand new from the store though, so I don't think they would need to get cleaned.
> 
> I wish I wouldn't have thrown my box away, because I'm ready to take this thing back


Have you contacted Epson? I know the first printer I got from them (back in '97) had a problem. I called them out and the 2nd day aired another one. All I had to do was put the old one in the box they sent out. It came with a shipping label. Badabing badaboom.


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Rodney, there is an old Irish method of taking care of issues like this that has been passed down thru generation after generation in my family:

Step 1: Unplug the printer
Step 2: Walk outside with the printer
Step 3: Grab a baseball bat or other similar object
Step 4: Beat the damn machine to death

Sure, you may not have fixed the problem...but you'll feel better afterwards!!!  

Seriously though, good luck with things. I'm actually having issues with my printer tonight as well, and jumped on here to do some searching. I just happened to come across this thread and was somewhat comforted that someone else was also having a printer issue...for a minute there I thought the whole world was against ME! Good Luck man!


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I guess I should have known better to let my C88+ sit for some days without using it.

My printing is weird - when I send a one line of text to the printer - it acts like I am printing a paragraph and then there is nothing on the paper.

After being on the phone with Epson today, I dont know if I cant sit through it again unless someone is going to give me another printer or else I have to do the switcharoo. This really suck how a printer can just stop printing - not an old printer.

Now looking back (well looking directly at it), my Epson 800 stopped working years ago....I couldnt figure it out.

So I guess I might want to consider another printer for tshirts...not sure what's near the price range of the C88.

I have some photos to print - photo paper isnt nice on the 12800 - too heavy of paper

wow is me


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I found a C88 in the paper for $25.00 with 3 ink carts. As I was cleaning my office area, I found warranty receipts for the Epson printer I purchased. I forgot I purchased the warranty. Now, I will be having my original printer replaced or repaired. this is what I get for being unorganized. I will prob end up with 2 C88 - probably take one and make it a sub.


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks. I did the syringe thing w/ 1/2 alcohol and half water, 1 print head cleaning and it lives!


----------



## ipatch (May 8, 2011)

@Rodney did you ever get your printer to print ink on the page?

I ask because I am experiencing the same symptom with my C66 :-(


----------

